# Cause for concern.....



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*Has anyone else noticed 1001 zeros showing up on certain sites and inventory not being reloaded? Would this cause concern for anyone else and be reason for shying away?*
*Just food for thought in the morning......*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

With the recent hoopla many of these grey market vendors may cease to exist. They seem to have a lot of stock on sale right now grab what you can.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*I've stumbled across a couple places that were two complete different web sites but had the exact same stock on hand up down the whole board*. *Things that make you go Hhmmm?*


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *I've stumbled across a couple places that were two complete different web sites but had the exact same stock on hand up down the whole board*. *Things that make you go Hhmmm?*


I have noticed this with about 3-5 different sites...


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, they claim that they haven't gotten new stock in for months and "don't know" what's going on or when new stuff will come in.

I think the rest of us know perfectly well what's up...the Cubans who were their suppliers have been locked up and these sites are now non grata as far as HSA is concerned. I just hope the grey market $$$ can tempt more Habanos officials to turn "corrupt" and re-open supply, or else I definitely see these sources drying up. The timing with the corruption case in Cuba and the subsequent dwindling of supplies is way too much to just be coincidence.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ditto....


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> With the recent hoopla many of these grey market vendors may cease to exist. They seem to have a lot of stock on sale right now grab what you can.


What hoopla? And what is a "grey market vendor?"


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> With the recent hoopla many of these grey market vendors may cease to exist. They seem to have a lot of stock on sale right now grab what you can.


I thought you said (14 times) we are fools to buy from them? :noidea::boink::banghead:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I thought you said (14 times) we are fools to buy from them? :noidea::boink::banghead:


I never called anyone a fool Warren don't put words in my mouth and get off your high horse!:spank:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> I thought you said (14 times) we are fools to buy from them? :noidea::boink::banghead:


LOL

But no, I think he just said we are impetuous fools who will end up getting young 2010 cigars that we will then have to sit around and wait for to age. I don't think he wrote us off as being plain old fools.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Frinkiac7 said:


> LOL
> 
> But no, I think he just said we are impetuous fools who will end up getting young 2010 cigars that we will then have to sit around and wait for to age. I don't think he wrote us off as being plain old fools.


Your correct indeed. I'm no plain old fool, I'm a multifaceted one! :caked::lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

marked said:


> What hoopla? And what is a "grey market vendor?"


The people that got busted by Habano's for selling you the boxes with the warranty bar code cut off.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Has anyone else noticed 1001 zeros showing up on certain sites and inventory not being reloaded? Would this cause concern for anyone else and be reason for shying away?*
> *Just food for thought in the morning......*


Has this sort of thing happened before, in terms of stock going down to almost nothing for a while?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The people that got busted by Habano's for selling you the boxes with the warranty bar code cut off.


Except that the vendor in question in this thread sold me cigars with the warranty code intact.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Time to look at the sites to see which ones you are talking about

Tony... Warren is trying to put something else besides WORDS in your mouth!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Has anyone else noticed 1001 zeros showing up on certain sites and inventory not being reloaded? Would this cause concern for anyone else and be reason for shying away?*
> *Just food for thought in the morning......*


I been seeing that sine I started a year ago Jerry. I'll look elsewhere and see if the have much out of stock signs.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> I thought you said (14 times) we are fools to buy from them? :noidea::boink::banghead:





TonyBrooklyn said:


> I never called anyone a fool Warren don't put words in my mouth and get off your high horse!:spank:


It's sometimes difficult to tell whether these back and forth comments are meant to tease or just downright insults. Irregardless of the intentions, they're NOT necessary. How 'bout we keep personal "attacks" out of all threads.



Coop D said:


> Tony... Warren is trying to put something else besides WORDS in your mouth!!!


No need to add another stick to a smoldering flame.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Agreed Dave
Sounds like a mighty fine idea to me! :yo:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

There is definitely a trend with "similar" vendors.
Many of them are running very thin in inventory, while others are not having any problems what so ever.
I guess time will tell,,,


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> There is definitely a trend with "similar" vendors.
> Many of them are running very thin in inventory, while others are not having any problems what so ever.
> I guess time will tell,,,


*I was thinking this same thing. But when I emailed a few of the others and asked about certain stuff even though their site indicates they have them available I got the ole "sorry we're out of stock on those and don't know when they be back." So now some of the ones I frequent even have shill stock listed. So I started to get a little concerned for my hobby and just wanted throw it out for some discussion on the matter.*


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I been seeing that sine I started a year ago Jerry. I'll look elsewhere and see if the have much out of stock signs.


*Who you calling Jerry?* :noidea:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> Except that the vendor in question in this thread sold me cigars with the warranty code intact.


*10-4....I have never questioned this vendors authenticity or stock received either.* *Granted, some boxes may have been young but I knew that going in to it.*


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I sometimes get ones with intact codes and sometimes one with a removed one. Never questioned the authenticity. I think that generally, true gray market suppliers remove the code so it's much harder for anyone to trace back. The variety in whether you get a code or not either suggests multiple suppliers to these vendors, or just sloppiness on the part of the exporter. Either way, they all smoke the same at the final end-point in the shipping process (me!), so I could care less whether the code is legible, if everything else checks out.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Who you calling Jerry?* :noidea:


Just seeing if you were paying attention LOL Opps sorry bro!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Just seeing if you were paying attention LOL Opps sorry bro!


*
And I was...well I think I was...at least I thought I should be anyway.*:banghead:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The people that got busted by Habano's for selling you the boxes with the warranty bar code cut off.


Yeah...that cleared it right up. 

Ya know...it gets really freakin' annoying feeling like the only kid that doesn't know the secret password to get into the clubhouse. :banghead:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

marked said:


> Ya know...it gets really freakin' annoying feeling like the only kid that doesn't know the secret password to get into the clubhouse. :banghead:


Which clubhouse Mark? I'm not seeing one either. Mind you, I did sit up the back of the bus at school so was never with the "IN" crowd. LOL.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

marked said:


> Yeah...that cleared it right up.
> 
> Ya know...it gets really freakin' annoying feeling like the only kid that doesn't know the secret password to get into the clubhouse. :banghead:


The "grey market" generally means counterfeiters or retailers who buy from somewhere other than the authorized dealer in their own country (in which case the product is still authentic). Buying from someone other than your own authorized dealer can bypass taxes, duties, etc. There's even a wikipedia entry for "grey market."

Grey market - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> The "grey market" generally means counterfeiters or retailers who buy from somewhere other than the authorized dealer in their own country (in which case the product is still authentic). Buying from someone other than your own authorized dealer can bypass taxes, duties, etc. There's even a wikipedia entry for "grey market."
> 
> Grey market - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks...that helps clear that up.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

marked said:


> Thanks...that helps clear that up.


No problem. I sent you a PM as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

marked said:


> Yeah...that cleared it right up.
> 
> Ya know...it gets really freakin' annoying feeling like the only kid that doesn't know the secret password to get into the clubhouse. :banghead:


All you had to do is P.M me i am always here to help. Sorry i forgot about this thread with all that was going on. Gray Market vendors don't buy directly from Habano's authorized dealers. So their supply is not as closely regulated. There were a group arrested for this very practice not to far back. They cut the seal off so you don't know where they came from. No bar-code # to input no info. One has to be careful when short cutting the system. Boxes move in and out quickly young box codes and not paying all the taxes fees etc dealing with Habano's yields the lower prices you seek. As long as you know what your buying and your vendor offers a money back guarantee you really have no worries or so its said.:faint:


----------

